# Hellow!



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

I Just signed up yesterday.  My name is Lisa & I from Florida. I came across Stanky back in July of 04' when a woman came into my office with a little kitten she found in the parking lot. This little kitty looked more like a rat than a cat, but some how she was still too cute to resist. Stanky is definitely my little baby, she sure does cry a lot like one....LOL. 

I just wanted to sign up to express my love for Stanky, as well as cats in general. I also wanted to get some advice & tips on her behaviors & mannerisms.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome Lisa and Stanky to the cat forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're in the right place, Lisa! We all love our cats too. Post away. Welcome!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the both of you....Stanky looks like kin to my Tommy.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

aiya! welcome aboard!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Lisa and Stanky.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Lisa! Stanky is a so cute, what a sweet face!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

welcome to the boards!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Lisa! You and Stanky will be very happy here! Where did you get the name Stanky?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Lisa and Stanky. 
What a cute face your kitty has.
I love the markings!
Welcome from the state of arizona








Grand Canyon National Park


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the open welcome guys! I really enjoy this site 



SammyO said:


> Hi Lisa! You and Stanky will be very happy here! Where did you get the name Stanky?


My husband actually named her. When we brought her home she was all dirty and stinky so he ended up calling her the stanky cat and the name stuck.


----------

